
Disrupting the $80B SEO Services Industry - finnmelanson
https://www.deseret.com/utah/2020/2/18/21142627/huckabuy-2-3-million-seed-round-google-search-optimization-utah-tech-startup
======
finnmelanson
Any other software companies out there doing something similar?

